# Solved: Firefox Hijacked, please help!



## cwinkler (Mar 9, 2007)

My Firefox browser is taken over by a rabid something that opens tons & tons of windows & tabs. I am not sure if HiJack this will help, so here we go. I ran Ad-Aware,AVG antispyware,and spybot S&D and here is the Logfile of HijackThis. Any help is greatly appreciated...
CW
---
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:10:21 PM, on 3/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SDS West\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sMICROSOFTSMLBIZ (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SQLAgent$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlagent.EXE" -i MICROSOFTSMLBIZ (file missing)


----------



## cwinkler (Mar 9, 2007)

My Firefox browser is taken over by a something that opens tons & tons of windows & tabs. I am not sure if HiJack this will help, so here we go. I ran Ad-Aware,AVG antispyware,and spybot S&D and here is the Logfile of HijackThis. Any help is greatly appreciated...
S
---
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:10:21 PM, on 3/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\SDS West\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&...suk&channel=us
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&...suk&channel=us
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&...suk&channel=us
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sMICROSOFTSMLBIZ (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SQLAgent$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTSMLBIZ\Binn\sqlagent.EXE" -i MICROSOFTSMLBIZ (file missing)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt. 
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program. 
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

*Reboot your computer in* "*SAFE MODE*" using the *F8* method. To do this, restart your computer and after hearing your computer beep once during startup [but before the Windows icon appears] press the F8 key repeatedly. A menu will appear with several options. Use the arrow keys to navigate and select the option to run Windows in "Safe Mode".

*Scan with AVG Anti-Spyware as follows*: 
1. Launch AVG Anti-Spyware, click on the "*Scanner*" button and choose the "*Settings*" tab. 

Under "*How to act?*", click on "*Recommended actions*" and choose "*Quarantine*" to set default action for detected malware. 
Under "*How to Scan?*" check all (default). 
Under "*Possibly unwanted software*" check all (default). 
Under "*What to Scan?*" make sure "*Scan every file*" is selected (default). 
Under "*Reports*" select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*" and UNcheck "*Only if threats were found*".
2. Click the "*Scan*" tab to return to scanning options. 
3. Click "*Complete System Scan*" to start. 
4. When the scan has finished you will be presented with a list of infected objects found. Click "*Apply all actions*" to place the files in Quarantine.

*IMPORTANT!* Do not save the report before you have clicked the *Apply all actions* button. If you do, the log that is created will indicate "*No action taken*", making it more difficult to interpret the report. So be sure you save it only AFTER clicking the "Apply all actions" button?

5. Click on "*Save Report*" to view all completed scans. Click on the most recent scan you just performed and select "*Save report as*" - the default file name will be in date/time format as follows: *Report-Scan-20060620-142816.txt*. Save to your desktop. A copy of each report will also be saved in C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\Reports\ 
6. Exit AVG Anti-Spyware when done, reboot normally and submit the log report in your next response.

Note: Close all open windows, programs, and DO NOT USE the computer while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning. If Explorer or other programs are open during the scan that means certain files will also be in use. Some malware will insert itself and hide in areas that are "protected" by Windows when the files are being used. This can hamper AVG Anti-Spyware's ability to clean properly and may result in reinfection.

Note: If AVG Anti-Spyware "crashes" or "hangs" during the scan, try scanning again by doing this: 
1. Scan one sector of the system at a time by using the "Custom Scan" feature. To do this select Scanner > Custom Scan and click on Add drive/directory/file. Browse to C:\Windows > System, add this folder to the list and click on "Start Scan". When the scan is complete, repeat the Custom Scan but this time, browse to and add the System32 folder. Then keep repeating this procedure until all your folders have been scanned. Make sure you include the Documents & Settings folder.

2. If this still does not help, then turn the ADS scanner off while making a Custom Scan. To do this select Scanner > Scan Settings and untick "Scan in NTFS Alternate Data Streams". Then repeat the steps above for performing a Custom Scan.


----------



## cwinkler (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Cybertech! Here is the log, only 2 cookies. What do you suggest? I have not tried to open Firefox yet, as it opens hundreds of window's & tabs last time I tried. Thanks in advance for your help...
CW
----
---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	10:01:05 AM 3/9/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\SDS West\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\SDS West\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.

::Report end


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Is it just FireFox windows or pop-ups?


----------



## cwinkler (Mar 9, 2007)

It appears it was a media viewer extension that might have been causing it. I disabled it & it appears to have worked, as it doesn't open 500 windows, so lets call this closed.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great! Thanks for letting us know what fixed it!


----------

